# 270 ammunition



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have three boxes never opened of Federal vital shock 150gr. Nosler partition. If anybody is interested.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Free-99?


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Interested - yes, depending on what ya want for 'em...
Like 30-06 said.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Not free but a good deal. They are new never opened PM me if interested


----------

